# Soundtracks. What are you using?



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I like it subtle for the harvest theme. 





Back when we did a more witchdoctor oriented theme we used a lot of Taiko music.






When doing a kid's function, I have an odd mix of stuff. 


I struggle finding the music, as I get annoyed with ones that have silly raven caws or other sound effects in them.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> We are resurrecting Psycho the Clown after an 8 year hiatus,
> What are you guys using?


Just going to throw this out there. 

This is an extremely niche thing a lot of folks probably haven't seen/heard of, but the extended soundtrack to _Devil's Carnival_ has a bonus track that is quite possibly the most demented "circus" ish ambient stuff I've ever heard. The preview really doesn't do it justice. 

(track 19 here 13 minutes of circus background...stuff..)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/the-devils-carnival-expanded-soundtrack/id967365555

You'd need to either be capable or know someone that could make a useable loop out of it.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I went traditional last year. Played this and a few other common "scary Halloween sounds/music" videos on a loop using my bluetooth tombstone speaker from Home Depot.

https://youtu.be/w-ZHFy1O8BQ?list=PL8U2axjL29496-wdmwzKWDrMSsg6tUy76

Debating using some darkwave/horror-inspired synthwave music this year instead, but I'll probably go traditional again.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I tend to play stuff like the Quake soundtrack or Haxan Cloak if I do music.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Just going to throw this out there.
> 
> This is an extremely niche thing a lot of folks probably haven't seen/heard of, but the extended soundtrack to _Devil's Carnival_ has a bonus track that is quite possibly the most demented "circus" ish ambient stuff I've ever heard. The preview really doesn't do it justice.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this!! I had no clue they want on to make another movie. I've been obsessed with Repo! for almost 10 years now! I feel like such a bad fan XD


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Starting in late August, I load on my Halloween playlist. It has a variety of everything. 

On Halloween night, I go with a more subtle sound. It is normally a mixture of Nox Arcana, Midnight Syndicate, and spooky sounds in general.


----------



## thequilt (Aug 31, 2017)

Does anyone have any suggestions for ambient music that would fit an abandoned cathedral and catacombs?


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

thequilt said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for ambient music that would fit an abandoned cathedral and catacombs?


See what you think about Acolytes of the New God and City of the Dead, respectively, from the Fallout soundtrack -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-f2PceFHEY


----------



## thequilt (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion, that may work perfectly.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Table Top Audio has some good stuff, too, that might work:
https://tabletopaudio.com

They're free to download and use non-commercially (at least, last I checked). He makes them for DND-like gaming. There are lots of scenes.


----------



## Orgarob (Sep 11, 2016)

Go to for ambients are Poison Props, Midnight Syndicate, Peter Gundry, Cryo Chamber, Lucas King. I just added TabletopAudio to my list. 

As my event is a party, guests spend a lot of time in each room talking with others. I mix a lot of music together to get the sound I'm looking for to be creepy and entertaining/joyful. Each room has a about 90 minutes of looping audio. Each track has ambient associated with that room (swamp, crypt, old house creaking, etc) and some rooms have music as well. My swamp area has banjo type music - a lot of Steve 'n' Segulls - and other clawhammer type banjo tunes. My vampire room has a lot of dark classical music mixed with classical takes on metal music (e.g Harp Twins, 2Cellos). All the rooms fight for sound as there is a dance room that pumps out dance music - all night. If I have time, I'll mix a lot of horror movie quotes into the music.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I usually go for a creepy, atmospheric sound. These are songs that are almost always on my playlist to project into the yard.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

My house is on a corner lot, and my haunt typically fills the east side of the house. I'm working on a flying crank ghost type prop, and it will be placed on the northwest corner of the house, sort of all by itself. I plan on looping this track to give it that spooky ambience.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a great CD I picked up somewhere called Chiller Thriller with all the scary movie theme music on it including The Exorcist, Children of the Corn, Halloween and so on. Creates fantastic atmosphere and fits any theme. I also intersperse sound effects of screaming, doors slamming, storms, howling...etc.


----------

